# Single Stage, second blower?



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

Updated my 2 stage blower to a new Ariens last year, great machine btw.

I was toying with the idea of getting a single stage unit as well for those little pesky 3" snowfalls last year, nothing came of it. 

Fast forward to this fall, Im having the same thought. So do I pick an Areins single stage or something else?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

This is my personal opinion only but I feel that Toro has the best ss blowers.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I say go for it, I've been meaning to for years but not never saw it through. 
You can't go wrong with Ariens, Toro, or Honda single stage


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I say, Honda, Toro, Ariens.

:blowerhug:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah, any of those 3 should maybe last as long as my Craftsman single stage.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I picked up an Ariens Path Pro spring of 2014. I used that little rig more than I did my 2 stage last season.

If you have the funds to pull it off, I say go for it. Money well spent, plus other members of the household might use it, being it is not so intimidating.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

No real experience with Ariens SS, but I can tell you that both Honda and Toro make high quality SS blowers that perform exceptionally well in light snowfall conditions.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a cheap Murray built Craftsman that I pulled out of the garbage and used that more last year than my bigger Ariens.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the little mtd and murray 2 stroke ones are great to use as beaters, usually i can get them for under 10 bucks and run them in to the ground for what they cost and what there worth(about 50 here, nobody wants the 2 strokes ones anymore everybody wants the 4 stroke ones). good long lasting ss blowers include honda models and older toro ccr models with the suzukis that just run forever


----------



## maxmag (Nov 30, 2014)

Who made my 19 yr old , 2 stroke John Deere? Still runs like a champ, just put a new belt on it last year.


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> If you have the funds to pull it off, I say go for it. Money well spent, plus other members of the household might use it, being it is not so intimidating.


This has some appeal!


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

43128 said:


> the little mtd and murray 2 stroke ones are great to use as beaters, usually i can get them for under 10 bucks and run them in to the ground for what they cost and what there worth(about 50 here, nobody wants the 2 strokes ones anymore everybody wants the 4 stroke ones). good long lasting ss blowers include honda models and older toro ccr models with the suzukis that just run forever


Not a bad plan to look for a old used one, that is if you can find one that someone somewhat took care of!


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

I was in the same boat, last week was looking threw Kijiji and found a barely used toro 621 qze and got it. :wavetowel2:


----------



## BobCat520 (Oct 24, 2013)

I keep a S/S for cleaning up those lighter snow's down to the ground. I find quicker than using my BoB Cat two stage on the light stuff. I went for a Honda 720.


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

I bought the Honda 720 just last month. I also wanted something for those smaller snow events. The Honda will take some of the pressure off of my 35 year old Toro, which deserves the rest.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

dbcooper said:


> Updated my 2 stage blower to a new Ariens last year, great machine btw.
> 
> I was toying with the idea of getting a single stage unit as well for those little pesky 3" snowfalls last year, nothing came of it.
> 
> Fast forward to this fall, Im having the same thought. So do I pick an Areins single stage or something else?


The most reputable single stages would be Honda (likely the price of a 2 stage) and Toro.


----------

